# Further to Battery warning light remaining on



## jim424 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks to all who posted helpful replies. The problem has been solved (I hope) with the replacement of the multi-battery isolator. This is located underneath the cab, driver's side. I'm glad that the first garage to diagnose alternator fault wasn't able to get hold of the right sort and the second wasn't able to tackle it either. Otherwise I wold have told them to go ahead. The third - a Fiat specialist - suggested it wasn't the alternator at all and let his auto-electrician have a go. I haven't had the bill yet but I'm hoping it won't be as expensive as a replacement alternator.


----------

